# Beverley and Pocklington Cats Protection



## DaniKitten (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi,

I've been fostering a mother and her kittens for cats protection since the 25th of June. They're now fed up of my spare room and are looking for their forever homes. If anyone is in the Hull and East Riding area and is interested in rehoming any of them please contact Sheila on 01482 861 866

I'm not sure how to post pictures on here but here's a link to their album on facebook.

Beverley and Pocklington Cats Protection League | Facebook

Thanks for looking.


----------

